# Women Golfers



## bcwahm (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi my name is Diane and I am new here. I just wanted to see how many women golfers are here in this forum and where are you from? I am from Reading, PA.


----------



## theogolf (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm a woman who golfs, too. I played junior and high school golf, and then took a break during college and grad school. I'm coming back to the game now. I'm living in Nashville if anyone is looking for a partner to play around here.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

hey welcome to the both of you to the site.


----------



## theogolf (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks! It's a great site.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

It is a nice site keep it active make sure you post if you have ne problems you need help with in the tips collumn or if you have ne thing for trade or sale. im currently looking for a rosa lambeau putter or white hot 2 ball putter cntr shaf.t


----------



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi there~

Great post! 

I'm Taunya... 33 years old from Barrie, Ontario, Canada (45 minutes North of Toronto)


----------

